# Replace the mid-right A/C vent?



## aids513 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi all, 
My mid-right A/C vent is kinda broken. I saw some replace kit on ebay; however, I have no idea how to get the vent off. Does anyone has that experience? Or does anyone even have the pics that could let me take a look?
I try not to get dealers to solve this. 
Thank you all, good luck to your sentra!!


----------

